# Looking to customize my boring XP



## GBay (Apr 23, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone was aware of any sites that I can download some cool windows modes. You know cursors, screensavers, icons, all sorts of neat things. Every time I ave ever downloaded things I liked from the web I always get a load of spyware and have to go through all the steps of removing that. We've all been there, so I figure someone on this site must know a place or places where I and anyone else who reads this thread can download some neat modes. If there is a site that may not be approriate to post on here please private message me, but if I get a bunch of spyware, I'll come looking for you  joking. Thanks guys and gals :up:


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

To hack your XP start button
To hack your XP Boot screen

I've never tried it, but I saw that she did it on a show, so... it works.


----------



## GBay (Apr 23, 2004)

HMMMMMM.....these sound like hours of enjoyment.....thanks a lot shadowcat appericiate the input. Can anyone else think of ahything else.


----------



## birdog2 (Nov 27, 2001)

http://www.mikebonnell.com/

birdog2 :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.webshots.com/homepage.html

http://www.lighttek.com/index.htm

http://www.deskmod.com/

http://www.skinbase.org/

http://www.geisswerks.com/drempels/

http://www.dreamrender.com/

http://www.3dmindscape.com/?id=16

http://www.wincustomize.com/

http://visualparadox.com/gallery.htm

http://surfhoo.com/


----------



## GBay (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey thanks a lot everyone...I have a few hours of enjoyment now. Does anyone else have anymore suggestions. Thanks again Hewee(that's a lot of web pages, for some reason I have a feelin I have part of your favorites now) and birddog.....most appreciated.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome GBay. 

I think those links can keep you busy and you can always do a google search for more.


----------



## birdog2 (Nov 27, 2001)

More than welcom, GBay, ...anything for a fellow Canuck... eh !!


----------



## willeubanks (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.windowblinds.net

free skins for windows. some really cool ones too.


----------



## michael863 (Apr 13, 2004)

i use 'desktop x' to do some crazy stuff

and you may want to check out 'Sphere XP'. its a really new program that's in development, but i like using it just to mess around. its neat. it would be cool if one day 360 desktops were a standard...TONS OF ROOM.


----------



## Haywood04 (Jul 11, 2004)

I use Style Xp , and it works great
Just search for it and you will find downloads

you can do the following

change your boot screen
change your taskbar and start menue
can make things transparent 
change your login screen 


there are many downloads out there, so just find what you like the most


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Style Xp

http://www.tgtsoft.com/prod_sxp.php


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello all, sometimes i think the only two things i know about a computer is where the on switch is and where the off switch is, hence my next question. When i download a theme, from xptheme for example, where do i need to put/save it in order for it to show in the desktop properties/themes doodah and how do i go throught the process of unzipping it. ur help would be appreciated, cheers
ian


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

After i download a theme and unzip it and it's in my theme selections in the desktop properties when i select it all it does is change my desktop picture and revert the windows back to classic view, what am i doing wrong.....that seems an all too familiar phrase....


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

www.lightstar1.com


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

looks like a good page but after the trouble i had with my last themes download, most probably if not certainly, due to my lack of knowledge i daren't risk it


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

sorry that was a reference to a theme download i did last night and i ended up with a theme that all merged into black (background and text) so i could not even get into my settings, well i could if i had time,used the force and was lucky, but i had to guess where the actual text was cause all i could see was my pointer and a few uselessly small logos that made no sense, anyway a safe mode, restore doodah and few pints of guinness later surprisingly all is well and i can now see my desk top, although with guinness it usually works the other way round. But it is these anomolies that make this life interesting
ian


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

I went to some of those links and ended up with 3rd party EULA's NO THANKS!!!!

However, I DID find one that has NO 3rd party EULA's and has some great themes. And some good links to the artists as well. http://www.themedoctor.com/ Liz


----------



## dotytech (Apr 6, 2004)

GBay said:


> I was wondering if anyone was aware of any sites that I can download some cool windows modes. You know cursors, screensavers, icons, all sorts of neat things. Every time I ave ever downloaded things I liked from the web I always get a load of spyware and have to go through all the steps of removing that. We've all been there, so I figure someone on this site must know a place or places where I and anyone else who reads this thread can download some neat modes. If there is a site that may not be approriate to post on here please private message me, but if I get a bunch of spyware, I'll come looking for you  joking. Thanks guys and gals :up:


HEY!!! hehehehehe walked into CompuUSA the otherday and they are offering a service to 'Customize your XP desktop' for only $39.95~~

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  WHAT A DEAL!


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

michael863 said:


> i use 'desktop x' to do some crazy stuff
> 
> and you may want to check out 'Sphere XP'. its a really new program that's in development, but i like using it just to mess around. its neat. it would be cool if one day 360 desktops were a standard...TONS OF ROOM.


Wow, thanks for the link! I'm downloading now, I hope this comes standad in all desktops as well, very very nice :up:


----------



## kiregar (Jul 22, 2004)

Here's some info you might find useful.

http://www.themexp.org/ 
You'll have to download Style XP, they say it's shareware, but I've been using it forever so you'll not have to worry about that. There should be a link to the program somewhere on that page.

Also, if you'd like some widgets on your desktop. Check this site out.
http://kapsules.shellscape.org/

Here's a shot of my current desktop









Happy hunting 

kiregar


----------

